# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal From Koi Lover Bandung

## Otten Koi Lover

Salam kenal, kenalkan ane otten from bandung

sebetulnya dulu sudah sering mampir dan menimba ilmu di forum ini. Karena dah bertaun2, kangen tuk mampir ke forum ini.
Muda2han bisa lebih mempererat kebersamaan dan informasi 

Thanks
Arsyad aka. Otten Koi Lovers Bandung

----------


## Movenpick7

Salam kenal om otten, ini otten trickle kah?

----------


## beka

Salam kenal juga om Otten

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal om Otten.
Sering-sering posting om.  ::

----------

